# Stihl SR 430 - Double Duty?



## Highyellow1 (May 27, 2019)

Hello all, I'm looking to pick up this Stihl SR 430 and was hoping it could pull double duty for herbicides and insecticides.

Looking to spray (fog) Talstar P or Cyzmic in the yard and trees/plants for bugs (mainly mosquitoes and gnats).

I also would like to apply some tenacity (or other suitable post emergent weed control).

Can this handle both jobs or do I need separate fogger/mister and sprayer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think @Greendoc would be the best to answer this! Hopefully he should be along here as he's probably just waking up since he is in Hawaii


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

For your usage and size of property, I would look into an engine driven backpack sprayer. This is not a mister or blower. It has all the power of the truck mounted tanks used by the big lawn companies except it is totally portable. I have two of these. On one hand it is used to make precision applications of lawn herbicides like Tenacity. On the other hand, it is used for treating dense vegetation that harbors mosquitoes.





I use the boom or the single nozzle gun with the air inducted fan nozzle to make calibrated applications to lawns. There is a secondary regulator that is part of the system I added to keep spraying pressure at 40 PSI. At that pressure, there is little to no drift. That orange and black spray gun is used without the secondary regulator to spray shrubs and vegetation at up to 500 PSI to control insect pests.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

How much does that puppy weigh when filled with gas and product?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I got a Northstar 21 gallon tow behind sprayer to perform both of these tasks.

Comes with a pressure regulator, agitator, and sprayer wand with like a 15 foot hose.

Allows me to get insecticides for mosquitos clear up into the trees and shrubs all around our yard.

Also use it for broadcast spraying turf products.

Just another option to look into. You can see the link to my review in my signature.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> How much does that puppy weigh when filled with gas and product?


About 80 lbs. Reference that to the fact that I am only 5'6" and 135 lbs on a good day. I spray up to 5 5000 sq ft lawns in a day or else cover an entire acre with that set up in about 4 hours.


----------

